# George Onslow (1784 – 1853)



## jurianbai

Here's another hero for you to take a look (and listen). *George Onslow 1784-1853*, lived in the era of Beethoven and Schubert, stayed in France. Almost a chamber specialist, with only 80+ opus included 36 string quartets and 34 quintets. The biography in wikipedia (and almost everywhere including reviews) stated of his fame during his time but then forgotten and neglected right away, perhaps until nowdays.

On one of CD notes, he was a monetary independence and no need to worry about market when composing, judging on his works I listened, I wish more composer should be able to do this! Noted also his works way ahead on France composer on his time.

I listen intensively his three volumes of string quartets by Mandelring SQ and heartily recommend these works. Colorful composition to the spirit of early Romantic. Also check his arranged string quartet on an opera works Guise Op.60 for more straightforward and lyrical tunes. Lastly, I also get the violin sonata Op.16 which should be my new favorite set now. And four symphonies.

anybody else get into this guy (yet)???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Onslow_(composer)


----------



## starthrower

jurianbai said:


> anybody else get into this guy (yet)???


Listening to some pieces on youtube. The Grand Septet, and one of the string quintets with double bass. Sounds good!


----------



## Five and Dime

I have a set of cello sonatas Op.16 which I like:









Otherwise I'm afraid I have neglected him. Hmm....


----------



## Pugg

I do have the piano sonatas played by trio Cascades, collecting dust on the shelf's, must give them a spin one of these days.


----------



## papsrus

Recently stumbled across the music of Onslow -- specifically his string quartets. Listening now to some of his late quartets, Op. 54, 55, 56 by Quatuor Diotima. Brilliant. 








I found Onslow's chamber music for wind instruments much less satisfying than these string quartets, however. Also have the string quartet on the opera Guise on order, so very much looking forward to that.


----------



## Portamento

George Onslow is a severely underrated composer, for the most part a first-rate contemporary of Hummel and Ries. Some of his numerous masterpieces for the string ensemble include String Quintet No. 15, "The Bullet", Op. 38, and String Quartet No. 19, Op. 46 No. 1.

_



_Another great work ―_



_


----------

